# Having fun with BJJ...



## Cruentus (Feb 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I have been having a lot of fun taking BJJ the last couple of months.

It all started when I linked up with one of my old boxing coaches at my gym (powerhouse). The gym owner likes to propigate combat sports, so he has a boxing program and a few months ago he instituted an MMA program that is BJJ based. They have had mats and bags installed in the aerobic room. I was just looking for some training partners, so I figured why not?

The instructor was very good, and I have been having a lot of fun bettering my ground game. I just went to his instructor's gym which is only about a 20 minute drive from me.

What a good groups of guys, who are also fierce competitors. But it was a very friendly positive environment based on mutual learning where all parties are there to better ourselves as athletes. As skilled as they are, they also take the time to teach and help each other get better, rather then just roll each other to prepare for the next competition with no regards for their partner trying to learn.

So, I think I found myself a new discipline for the next long while. Having been well versed in striking and weapon and tactical systems, it is time to improve my jujitsu game.

I have been having a hella great time, and I intend to continue.

Just thought I would share my positive experience!


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2007)

Glad you had a good time!! Sounds like a good group to work with!  It would be cool to hear some updates from time to time as well.:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Marvin (Feb 23, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> I just wanted to say that I have been having a lot of fun taking BJJ the last couple of months.
> 
> It all started when I linked up with one of my old boxing coaches at my gym (powerhouse). The gym owner likes to propigate combat sports, so he has a boxing program and a few months ago he instituted an MMA program that is BJJ based. They have had mats and bags installed in the aerobic room. I was just looking for some training partners, so I figured why not?
> 
> ...


Cool! Who are you training with?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 23, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Cool! Who are you training with?


 
Got linked up with Paul Kisor and Dan Cousineaeu from Dragon Karate in Lapeer. They are affiliated w/ Warrior Way in Walled Lake.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 23, 2007)

They do this strain of BJJ:

http://www.caiquejiujitsu.com/(S(3r24okfbz0e1vi551e5ndv2y))/default.aspx


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome! Have fun being turned into a pretzel.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 23, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Cool! Who are you training with?


 
Also, Marvin, it would be cool to link up in Flint after I get back in July. I'll be gone on business til then (hence my sig).


----------

